# bekamuzta



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, most olvastam a tabletomon a híreket: Bekamuzta Gyurcsány Audiját az autókereskedő. Mit jelent a bekamuzta? Sem az on-line, sem a saját nagy szlengszótárámban nincs benne a szó. A kamu, tudom, mit jelent. Köszi. Enc.


----------



## arlett

A "be" igekötő felesleges a "kamuzni" szóhoz, nem tesz hozzá semmit.
Azaz: kamuzott / hazudott Gyurcsány Audijával kapcsolatban az autókereskedő.


----------



## Encolpius

Vagyis az újságíró értelmetlen fejleménye, amit senki sem használ? Vagy használják a mai modern magyar szlengben?


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem a _be-_ igekötőnek főleg az a szerepe, hogy "simábbá" tegye (kibővítse) a _kamuzni_ igének az alkalmazhatóságát (vagyis annak tranzitív/tárgyas használatát és perfektív/befejezett mivoltát). Tehát:

_"Kamuzott Gyurcsány Audijával kapcsolatban" _
helyett
_"Bekamuzta Gyurcsány Audiját"_


Encolpius said:


> Vagyis az újságíró értelmetlen fejleménye, amit senki sem használ? ...


Ezt nem tudom megítélni, de hansonló "megoldásokat" észlelek más igék esetében is (nem csak a magyarban, hanem a csehben és a szlovákban is - ezekre a nyelvekre is jellemző az igekötők/prefixumok használata).


----------



## arlett

Encolpius said:


> Vagyis az újságíró értelmetlen fejleménye, amit senki sem használ? Vagy használják a mai modern magyar szlengben?



De, használjuk - legalábbis vannak, akik igen -, csak a "be" a jelentésen _alapvetően _nem változtat semmit, csak még inkább szlengszerű az egész. A tárgyas vonatkozással kapcsolatos magyarázat nem hangzik rosszul, de a "Csak kamuzta Gyurcsány Audiját az autókereskedő" ugyanolyan elfogadhatóan hangzik.
Számomra legalábbis.

Két további példa:

Fogalmam sem volt, mit írjak a verselemzéshez, ezért csak _bekamuztam_ valami rizsát.
Jó ostoba volt a tanár, amikor elhitte, hogy Ákos tényleg beteg volt - tuti csak _bekamuzta._

Mindkettő működik a "be" nélkül is.


----------



## Zsanna

A kamu v. kamuzás számomra is ismerős, de az eredeti mondat számomra azt is jelenthetné (amennyire értem...), hogy nem az autókereskedő kamuzott, hanem neki kamuztak (innen a "be"). (Azaz - egyszerűen - _őt_ verte át valaki - a szöveg szerint, nagy valószínűséggel, Gyurcsány.)

De van egy olyan érzésem, hogy ez tényleg egy "kreálmány" és nem a szimpatius fajtából (mert nyegle)... De természetesen ez csak magánvélemény.


----------



## Zsanna

Megnéztem a cikket és abból kiderül világosan, hogy miről volt szó: poénnak szánták (az autókereskedőnél), hogy Gy. autójának tüntettek fel egy eladásra kínált Audit (ami mellesleg tényleg olyan, amilyen a volt miniszterelnöknek is volt). 
(Nem lett volna baj, ha tudunk erről már az elején, szövegösszefüggésként megadva...)

De hogy került a bekamuzás a szövegbe, azt nem tudom. (Talán abból, hogy "hamisan úgy próbálták beadni" a leendő vevőknek...?) 
Szerintem ez a kifejezés több sebből is vérzik.


----------



## arlett

Mellesleg, ha már a _bekamuzni _ige a téma, az _összekamuzta_ szót éppen ma hallottam ("hadovál" értelemben), de az sem sokkal jobb...


----------



## Encolpius

Na, én maradok abban, hogy a bekamuzni szó egy értlemetlen zagyvaság.


----------



## franknagy

Encolpius said:


> Na, én maradok abban, hogy a bekamuzni szó egy értlemetlen zagyvaság.


Úgy van.
Hozzáteszem:
Az igekötők felesleges használata gyakori nyelvhelyességi hiba.


----------



## Zsanna

Moderátori megjegyzés:
Az igekötőkről (vagy helytelen használatukról) itt ne kezdjünk eszmecserét, mert eltér az eredeti kérdéstől, és az "általános" (túl tág) témák egyébként sem megengedettek a fórumon. Egy határozott példából kell kiindulnunk és ahhoz ragaszkodnunk egy-egy témán belül.


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderátori megjegyzés:
Köszönöm a hozzászólásaitokat, de amennyiben nem az eredeti szóval kapcsolatos a hozzáfűznivalótok, törölve lesznek. Még a "be" igekötő általános használata sem feladatunk, csakis az eredeti szó kapcsán térhetünk rá vissza.*


----------

